# Usb Flash Drive Code 28



## xykobas3rd (Feb 26, 2005)

I have a SanDisk Cruzer Micro but whenever I try installing it I get a Code 28 at the end.....something about drivers... According to the SanDisk website I dont need to download the Cruzer's drivers because I have Windows XP...but I must be missing something because I get that error in the end... Thanks for the help..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF.
Code 28 means the drivers are not installed, but you only need drivers for Win98.
Have you tried any other devices in the USB port?
Is the drive connected to a USB hub or directly to the PC?


----------



## xykobas3rd (Feb 26, 2005)

Yes ... I always plug in another one of my flashdrives(Atache) in that port and it works fine .... I made sure I plugged it in securely direcylt into the PC.. I still dont know whats wrong...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Does it work on other PCs running XP?


----------



## xykobas3rd (Feb 26, 2005)

I'll have to get back to you tomorrow


----------



## xykobas3rd (Feb 26, 2005)

Okay....I tested it on two othe computers running XP and it works perectly on both... They both automatically install the Cruzer. I also transfered some files from PC to PC with the Cruzer..


----------



## xykobas3rd (Feb 26, 2005)

Its been almost a month and Im still not able to get this thing working....
Does anybody have a clue whats going on here?
thanks....


----------



## xykobas3rd (Feb 26, 2005)

Okay... now I've been trying to install my printer (Lexmark Z25-35) But Im getting the exact message in the end.... Really frustrating...


----------

